# Resistencia Cartucho Cubiq 12V 40W



## fran1980 (Mar 4, 2016)

Buen día quería saber si alguien conoce acerca de impresoras 3D, ya que estoy usando estas resistencias cartucho, que se usan para el cabezal de impresión 

Por lo cual quería saber: 

1- ¿cual es la vida útil promedio de la resistencia cartucho en una temperatura de 260ºC? 

2- ¿cada cuanto tiempo se las reemplaza en la impresora 3D? Al saber esto mas o menos seria su vida útil 

3- ¿cuanto tiempo se la puede tener en 260ºC sin que sufra daños, puede ser constante o al imprimir la resistencia lo hace en periodos intermitentes? Pregunto, porque se que hay impresiones que pueden durar horas, por lo cual la resistencia estaría horas encendida 

4- ¿Cual es la temperatura de la resistencia cuando imprime en 3D ,en que rangos de temperatura lo hace? 

Desde ya muchas gracias, y espero su respuesta.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2016)

La pregunta aquí, sería, ¿de que material es la resistencia?...

Porque si es de nicrom, a esa temperatura podría estar funcionando años.
No podría decir lo mismo, del circuito que la alimente.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 4, 2016)

supongo que la resistencia debe tener algun sistema de control, para que se mantenga su temperatura estable.

http://impresoras.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_impresoras/resistencia-cartucho-cubiq-12v-40w-t1558321.html


----------



## palurdo (Mar 5, 2016)

Yo he usado un cartucho cerámico de 12V@40W de reprap, para reparar un soldador JBC cuya resistencia original valía 19 veces más que el cartucho (coste de la resistencia original, 19€, coste del soldador nuevo, 24€, coste del cartucho para reprap, 1€@aliexpress), y de momento sigue funcionando tras 1 año, aunque no lo gasto muchas veces, ya que lo alimento con fuente de alimentación a 12V ATX.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 5, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> La pregunta aquí, sería, ¿de que material es la resistencia?...
> 
> Porque si es de nicrom, a esa temperatura podría estar funcionando años.
> No podría decir lo mismo, del circuito que la alimente.



Hola buen día estos datos pueden ser de ayuda.



Material Acero inoxidable 20/80, NiCr
Núcleo Cerámica
Voltaje de operación12V/24V
Corriente de salida máxima (frío) <= 0.5mA
Resistencia >= 500M ±10%
Potencia de operación 40W
Temperatura de operación máxima800°C
Diámetro del sensor 6mm
Largo del sensor 20mm

MK.





fran1980 dijo:


> Buen día quería saber si alguien conoce acerca de impresoras 3D, ya que estoy usando estas resistencias cartucho, que se usan para el cabezal de impresión
> 
> Por lo cual quería saber:
> 
> ...




Hola buen día,  creo que acabas de comprarla y quieres cuidarla al máximo. 


1. Depende el uso que le des puede durarte meses incluso un par de años. 

2. Se remplaza cuando este tenga perdidas de calor, su potencia disminuya y obvio cuando se queme.

3. Eso ya te respondieron este lleva termistor que esta checando la temperatura constante del Hotend.

4. La temperatura esta entre 190° y 250°.

No siempre es el fallo el Cartucho, incluso un mal ajuste de este mismo puede dar lecturas erroneas, te recomiendo que te instruyas muy bien para sacarle el mejor provecho.

No te preocupes por el cartucho, la misma maquina te avisa, incluso cuando el filamento no da la fluidez la vas ajustando.

Mas bien preocupate por que no se atasque, dale su mantenimiento preventivo.

MK.


----------



## fran1980 (Mar 5, 2016)

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas, me son de utilidad


----------

